# RV Tires



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

We had our first blowout yesterday. Luckily minimal damage to trailer. I started doing some research on replacement tire. I saw lots of bad reviews on the Goodyear Marathon tires, which are the tires I currently have. I am thinking of going with Maxxis. Anyone have any experience with these? Also, why can"t regular car/truck tires be used on an RV instead of trailer tires?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I went to Maxxis on my boat trailers several years ago and have had nothing but great service. They cost a little more but IMO well worth it.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Not all tires are equal, need to check the load rating on each one.match it to your loaded RV weight. Take your RV loaded the way you travel to a set of truck scales/CO-OP etc, weigh the trailer hooked up to the tow vehicle on the scale...just trailer on scale.Can spilt the axle if tandem axle trailer. Now you know what weight you have on the trailer/each axle. Match tire rating accordingly. Number of plys and rim size play a roll, also radial vs. Bias ply tire. Normally trailer tires are designated by ST, they are better designed for the side loads placed on trailer tires in a turn over a car tire....depends alot on the rim size though. ST's in 15" are typically rated higher weight rating per tire than 15" auto tire. Go into a 16" tire things change.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Also having alot of tread depth does not overcome tire age...thats a big thing on RV tires. An old tire with lottsa tread will pop fast on the highway, especially in the summer heat. May look good, but age will kill a tire in the heat


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

^ x3.i went to them on the rv over the marathon and they were cheaper. that was two years ago though. so far so good


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. This is our first RV, and when we bought it (used) last winter the guy told me that the tires were a year old and I should repllace them every 2 years. It's kind of funny, but when I was emptying the tanks at the dump station after camping I was looking at the tires thinking they looked pretty good. I have not weighed the trailer, but there are scales just down the road, so I probably will soon. Looks like Maxxis tires are the ones I will go with.


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you have not checked with Discount Tire, it might be worth the time. If you get the road hazard warrantee they will replace the tire for free after you blow it. We have had great luck with our camper tires, but when you have a flat on them, there's not much left to repair.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Maxxis E rated tires are probably the best Trailer tires out there.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Our 5th wheel came with Mission tires. Biggest pieces of **** I have ever seen. They did not last 5k miles and two started seperating. I replaced them with BFG Commercial TA LT load range E tires and have not had an issue since and that was three years ago. We have several friends running them on their trailers and they love them. I also have a TPMS on the trailer.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

From my experience, whatever you do don't buy Carlisle. Between me and my dad 13 blowouts in 2 years. Maxxis from now on for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Hunter11 said:


> Our 5th wheel came with Mission tires. Biggest pieces of **** I have ever seen. They did not last 5k miles and two started seperating. I replaced them with BFG Commercial TA LT load range E tires and have not had an issue since and that was three years ago. We have several friends running them on their trailers and they love them. I also have a TPMS on the trailer.


*Truck tires*...what we used for years and years before "trailer tires",

I replaced the like new 14" factory rims and load range "C" Marathon tires on my 2009 17' SD "Casita" trailer with 15" rims and Goodyear Wrangler LT load range "D" tires. Made a 2000 mile round trip to Florida...no problems.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep, we went thru the Mission bombs too. Running Cooper LT tires now. Not one issue with them. ST tires are not rated to carry passengers.....that says all I need to know. Never seen any thing bad about the Maxxis tho.



Hunter11 said:


> Our 5th wheel came with Mission tires. Biggest pieces of **** I have ever seen. They did not last 5k miles and two started seperating. I replaced them with BFG Commercial TA LT load range E tires and have not had an issue since and that was three years ago. We have several friends running them on their trailers and they love them. I also have a TPMS on the trailer.





Oceola said:


> *Truck tires*...what we used for years and years before "trailer tires",
> 
> I replaced the like new 14" factory rims and load range "C" Marathon tires on my 2009 17' SD "Casita" trailer with 15" rims and Goodyear Wrangler LT load range "D" tires. Made a 2000 mile round trip to Florida...no problems.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*"Tire Report"*

Here's a pretty good forum that talks about trailer tires.

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/topic/8716-the-tire-report-forum/page__hl__tires


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

I ordered some Maxxis tires off the Internet. They should be in today. While I was looking at the trailer, I noticed on the sticker on the side of the trailer, it called for 225/75/15's. The tires on there were 205/75/15's. It also recommended 50 psi, which from what I read would not be enough to handle the weight of the trailer. Trailer weight per the sticker is 8700 lbs.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Oceola said:


> *Truck tires*...what we used for years and years before "trailer tires",
> 
> I replaced the like new 14" factory rims and load range "C" Marathon tires on my 2009 17' SD "Casita" trailer with 15" rims and Goodyear Wrangler LT load range "D" tires. Made a 2000 mile round trip to Florida...no problems.


The 15" replacement rim is also a truck rim? are the lugs on truck rim same as on trailer hub ? 
I've read that trailer tires are made differently in the sidewall strength than vehicle tires and they are not interchangeable. Is it possible that it worked with your 17' Casita due to the lightweight of your trailer?


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

mas360 said:


> The 15" replacement rim is also a truck rim? are the lugs on truck rim same as on trailer hub ?
> I've read that trailer tires are made differently in the sidewall strength than vehicle tires and they are not interchangeable. Is it possible that it worked with your 17' Casita due to the lightweight of your trailer?


NO...The 15' replacement rims are "TRAILER" rims just like the 14" rims were...The "TIRES" are truck tires, just what I prefer over "Trailer Tires".

TRAILER rims have their "centers", "Centered"...car / truck rims usually have all kinds of Offsets depending on make and model. When you see a car, truck, or SUV going down the road where the tires stick way out past the fenders it's because the dumb a** picked the wrong rims.

The truck tires didn't just work because of the weight of my trailer, about 2900 lbs loaded, but because they are a load range D tire which has a good margin of load carying capacity over the load range C for that weight trailer.

Depending on the size of the trailer the bolt patterens can be 4 lug, 5 lug, 6 lug, 8 lug and on up. I think they are basically the same "Pattern" as car/truck tires.

PLEASE...go to the trailer tire forum I posted above and other trailer forums and do some research...This topic has been discused ad nausiem over the years.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

we used to run the junk marathon also.....about 5k worth of damage later we upgraded to a G rated tired......

was told that you will never wear one out......the G rated tire is a 14 ply....several brands carry them......but at 8500...you might not need them.....


----------



## John Kocurek (Jul 10, 2006)

*Tires*

:texasflagTo help with trailer tires lasting, it is a very good idea to park your RV on concrete.When buying tire for trailer look at the ply number on the side wall. When I got permit from city for rv cover, I had to put conrete pad down for the tires. Before I was parking on limestone base.


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 07 challenger 35' with four slides, my friend has a Montana the same size. We both had a number of blow outs but now are running Firestone Ht Tranforce Range E. NO PROBLEMS over 2000 miles
http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/tirecatalog/Firestone/TransforceHT?article=189718

Discount Tire can order them, but we bought them from firestone dealer to be sure the born on date was current.


----------

